# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Non coerente per valore aggiunto lordo per addetto

## damasco

Salve a tutti... 
un somministratore di bevande ed alimenti ambulante  ( Paninoteca) che lavora senza dipendenti  risulta agli S.D.S. Congruo ma non coerente 
L'indice di non coerenza è dato dal valore aggiunto per addetto  
valore calcolato: 13,12 
valore minimo  : 20,76
valore massimo: 43,61 
Cosa sta a significare? e cosa si può fare in casi del genere ? si rischia un accertamento?   
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente

----------


## danilo sciuto

Vuol dire che secondo le statistiche guadagna poco per quanto lavora.
Non è che ci sia tanto da fare: se si è a posto con la parte fiscale della propria coscienza, non si deve fare nulla. 
ciao

----------

